# 2009 Orbea San Remo



## tx_newbie (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi. Was wondering if anyone has any experience/opinions of this bike--if you have one, what do you like/not like? If you considered but picked something else, why?

Looking to buy a deeply discounted NOS model. I guess it uses the standard Aqua line full aluminum frame and rear triangle (7000 series Al), with Carbon fork (not sure if it is a Zeus FCM fork or not); this was the same full Al frame also used by the Fleche and Gavia, which comprised their lineup of three alloy bikes. Components--Tiagra 9 x 2; don't really mind, though, since these will be (eventually) swapped out for Campy Veloce or Centaur). Probably a moderate weight Al frame (like the original Mitis without carbon seatstays); for me, any built-up bike sub 20 lbs is fine, since I live in the pancake flat Texas Gulf.

Since all Orbeas share the same geometry, will their be any differences in ride quality, as compared to my Lobular 50 (6000 series Al, carbon fork/seatstays). Since the San Remo is discounted, was considering using the frame as the base for a dedicated racer built up identically to the Lobular 50 (too much sentimental attachment to risk crashing out the Lobular...don't race what you can't replace, right?)

thanks


----------

